#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-06-27
<Johnintex> good morning
<stlsaint> heyo
<Johnintex> hey stlsaint how are you this morning?
<stlsaint> well its 430pm for me but i am fine
<Johnintex> well I take it your not in Texas then right?
<stlsaint> nope
<stlsaint> i was and i will be back at the end of the year
<Johnintex> ahh, ok I understand just like my self I will be heading abck in about 3 years to Kentucky
<stlsaint> work related?
<Johnintex> yes
<stlsaint> military?
<Johnintex> nope not this time :)
<stlsaint> oh ok
 * stlsaint is military
<Johnintex> congrats what branch
<stlsaint> army
<Johnintex> ok kewl
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-06-28
<Johnintex> good morning
<stlsaint> evening
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-06-29
<parzzix_> hello
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-06-23
<Arklelinuke> Hey
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-07-01
<tiwake> dododo
<Ardonel> L-L-L-L-o-o-o-o-n-n-n-n-g-g-g-g     W-w-w-w-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-k-k-k-k-e-e-e-n-n-n-n-d-d-d-d ! ! ! !
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-07-02
<tiwake> oh hey, woodyPC joined and left... means he is not dead \o/
<Ardonel> tiwake: I saw that
<Ardonel> tiwake: any update on that job interview?
<tiwake> not from that place :-/
<Ardonel> anything at all?
<tiwake> Ardonel: I called up another place from a little blurb I found in passing where they wanted a machinist... they called me back a couple times, with a couple emails that went back and forth over the last 2 days
<Ardonel> promising?
<tiwake> this one is sounding fairly promising actually
<tiwake> yeah
<tiwake> he wants me to fly out there... heh
<Ardonel> where is there?
<tiwake> first he wants me to fill out a job application, then we talk about money and other stuff
<tiwake> http://www.lubbockelectric.com/
<tiwake> 80 people work there
<tiwake> they make their own equipment for agriculture processes, and electric motors
<Ardonel> Lubbock, TX... home of Texas Tech Red Raiders...
<tiwake> yeah
<tiwake> though I don't follow sports at all
<Ardonel> It's not a huge mega-city, but sometimes those are over-rated...
<tiwake> what do you mean by that?
<Ardonel> overly-large cities come with too many people... as in bad traffic...
<tiwake> oh
<tiwake> yeah
<tiwake> I've heard that lubbock has no traffic
<tiwake> though I'm mostly looking for a place that does not do car emission testing XD
<tiwake> also, 350k people is a lot for what I'm used to... tillamook city has 6k people in it, and the whole county (one of the largest in oregon) only has 20k people in it
<Ardonel> The 3 weeks I stayed in Lubbock while working in Levelland were ok as far as traffic goes.
<tiwake> and it beats bozeman montana by a lot.. heh
<tiwake> did you rent a house there?
<Ardonel> No. Company had me in a hotel.
<Ardonel> corporate rates
<tiwake> alright
<tiwake> not sure how much renting a house in the area costs
<tiwake> typically rent prices follow property/house price, but I have not actually looked
<Ardonel> I did 6 weeks worth of work in 3 weeks. I worked from before sun up until after the sun went down. My days started at 4:30 a.m. and ended about 10:30 p.m.
<tiwake> hehe
<tiwake> doing what?
<Ardonel> Installing the refrigeration and air/con control wiring inside the Walmart. It's a system called/manufactured by Novar. It hooks air quality sensors to motor controllers in the skylights. It also uses a light sensor on the top of the store to control external and internal store lighting systems.
<tiwake> ooo fancy
<Ardonel> It also hooks the fire alarms to the aircon system to shut down a/c in the event of a fire. It measures temperatures in the refrigerated cases and food storage.
<Ardonel> It also transmits all the above information to Benton-ville, Arkansas, home of Walmart. And it does it all in real time.
<tiwake> I hope thats all encrypted
<Ardonel> It's all private frequency, satellite communication. Probably scrambled.
<tiwake> oh, their own network even, yeah
<Ardonel> It is also in a format that is only useful to Walmart. Anyone else would see gibberish.
<Ardonel> and that is what I know about that system from 14 years ago... I imagine it is even fancier now.
<tiwake> that comment makes me feel young
<tiwake> lol
<tiwake> Ardonel: why? do you think I should consider some other place to work at?
<Ardonel> Was just wondering where you were looking to see how far from WoodyPC and me you were going to be.
<tiwake> oh heh
<tiwake> well, I don't personally know anyone in texas, so shrug
<tiwake> guess I could say I kinda know you
<Ardonel> and WoodyPC sorta
<tiwake> oh actually I do know a guy who lives close to amarillo
<tiwake> met him a few times at a convention on the west coast
<tiwake> and do internet stuff with him
<tiwake> hmm
<tiwake> Ardonel: what should I put down for "expected salary"?
<Ardonel> put down 'YES'...
<tiwake> all of the things
<tiwake> lol
<Ardonel> unless you are working for free...
<tiwake> thats what I did for the last two years, free working no more
<tiwake> because of that I'm completely broke :-/
<tiwake> I'm thinking about putting down $18/hour
<Ardonel> I know nothing about your industry, so I can;t really help on salary negotiations. Sorry.
<tiwake> heh, I don't know much about that either
<tiwake> I know what the typical shop makes, and where the expenses are
<tiwake> but this is a company who makes their own products, so its going to be different
<tiwake> I'll put down $18/hour, its a reasonable starting place for both of us I think... a larger city where there is more demand might get me $20-$25/hour
<tiwake> or should I really just put down "yes" like you said? lol
<Ardonel> brb, dinner
#ubuntu-us-tx 2018-06-26
<cw_the_developer> What's up y'all
#ubuntu-us-tx 2020-06-24
<byroniac> Hello, anyone.
